# Cormocephalus nitidus



## Steven (Dec 5, 2003)

Finally i got some reliable ID on my south-african pedes!!!!!!!

"Cormocephalus nitidus" Porat, 1872

is this specie,....... woooooooooohooooooooooo

another show-off  ,.... Now that i know what specie it is ;P
=D =D


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 5, 2003)

isnt that what i said in the first place :? =D =D


----------



## stu (Dec 5, 2003)

nice photo and nice pede there,

Ive never heard of that species - but I love the colours

reminds me of a plastic toy with that grey and bright red.

you have any more info on those? 

cheers,

Stu.


----------



## Mendi (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow! That sure is a very sharp looking pede!


----------



## Steven (Dec 5, 2003)

@Wayne
yeah,.. i know,.. :8o 

sorry,
for ever doubting your pede-knowdledge  =D =D


----------



## Steven (Dec 5, 2003)

> you have any more info on those?


what do you want to know ?
think you can find all the info i previous posted in all topic about my south-african pedes  

if you don't want to search in old topics,.. just shoot your questions here :}


----------



## stu (Dec 5, 2003)

'what do you want to know ?
think you can find all the info i previous posted in all topic about my south-african pedes  

if you don't want to search in old topics,.. just shoot your questions here '

just wondered how big the fella is - how you keep him - whats the venom like if you get tagged?

does he spend most of his time underground like most pedes (that I seem to have  )

That fella is one of the nicest looking pedes ive seen on here - I want one 

cheers,

Stu.


----------



## azbanshee44 (Dec 5, 2003)

Go Buckeyes!!!!OSU colors   AWESOME Pede!! Are these available in the US?


----------



## Kayv (Dec 5, 2003)

beautiful pede u have there! can u please tell us the size of it?  

thanks


----------



## Steven (Dec 5, 2003)

it's about 15cm
this is the old topic i've started when i didn't know the specie name  

check this topic


----------



## Buggin (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azbanshee44 _
> *Go Buckeyes!!!!OSU colors*


Then it will get whipped by a blue and yellow pede.
;P


----------

